# Canada Buying MiG-21's back in the cold war.



## syscom3 (Apr 2, 2020)

Has anyone heard of this? Amazing!

CF-121 Redhawk Program: The True Story Behind Canada’s Purchase of 30 Soviet Built MiG-21 Fishbed Fighters - The Aviation Geek Club

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2020)

April 1, 2020 should be your tip off.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrumpyOldCrewChief (Apr 2, 2020)

If you should scroll all the way to the bottom, the last line of text is my favorite of the whole article - "Now get back to work"....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Djordje (Apr 3, 2020)

Stab in the Back-yard! Hilarious link but looks like it would be a nice what if build.

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## AMCKen (Apr 3, 2020)

Some nice photo editing in that one.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 3, 2020)

Yep, kinda like this one:







Great article by the way, done for similar reasons: Fairey-Vintech Swordfish Turbine Conversion > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2020)

I bet that would climb like a monkey with its Rs on fire !!!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 8, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Yep, kinda like this one:
> 
> View attachment 576019
> 
> ...



And this one; I totally missed the header....The Pink and the Black - The Royal Newfoundland Air Force > Vintage Wings of Canada

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 9, 2020)

Newfy jokes they're telling in Bee Cee!


----------

